# 200kg Deadlift



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, just back from the gym.

I did a new PB for deadlifts: 200kg. First lift went incredibly well, but stalled half-way on the second, so I gave up on it. Really pleased - my old PB was 180, but that was from ages ago and needed to be smashed! Just alternatively been neglecting deads and squats, even though they're probably my two best exercises after Leg Press, and had a lot of gym downtime with flat moves and job changes...and laziness.

My next target is to break my Squat record. It's currently 230kg, but I want a 250kg before Christmas. I did a comfortable 4 reps at 200kg on wednesday night, and I'm still getting back into them, so I think I'm on target.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well done dude


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one Chris!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

u the same guy I saw at the stars?

Nice 1 mate, im still deading 150kg


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Safe, boys, safe. Anything involving legs I'm good at; it's my upper body pushing movements that lag behind.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Well done mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice one dude...


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

what a co-incidence, i broke my pb deadlift today with 220kg first attempt, but i am heavier n slightly younger than you.im dead happy about it.


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

nice one lad, i done 210kg yesterday, at 17 n 11months training so happy with that sorry


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

excellent!!

those are some very respectable lifts!! what sort of bench are you pushing?

how you considered powerlifting?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

That is a very nice pull at 17.

So who is going to start a deadlift poll like the bench one?

I would do it, but I am sure I'd f*ck it up.

Me and computers just dont get on,


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, sorry that question was aimed at both of you!!

a deadlift poll sounds a good idea, see if we can get some pics or vids up too.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

The 200k dead is a nice benchmark. I remember having a mental block and being stuck at 190 for months lol Well done guys!!

I like to stick on a weight and build the reps up to about 6 then add 5-10k and repeat the process.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah 200k is a nice lift timmy!

ash 150kg? lisa is deadlifting over 80kg now she is catchin u up!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

man, i got ages to go!! im still stuck on 160KG, prob my worst in progression! that and bench


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> man, i got ages to go!! im still stuck on 160KG, prob my worst in progression! that and bench


Well if its any concelation it doesnt seem to be doing your back any halm dude :bounce:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

So which computer literate person is going to post the poll???


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

was a poll made? can we have two polls? one for every one and one for people that dont take steroids? i'd like to compare.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

haha ^ too many variations, person a could have 1 dbol cycle, person b could have 20 cycles under belt, years training , genetics etc. its just best to post whos done what.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah we had one pole, but i asked every one to state if they were natural or not


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm natural........naturally good looking that is.....lol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

fits said:


> yeah we had one pole, but i asked every one to state if they were natural or not


Yep, totally natural, no silicone implants for me,


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

:tongue10: :tongue10:

Really i just wanted to see what kinds of weights naturals are lifting. I have my own targets but i wondered if there were any naturalss about that are lifting the same as AAS users. :lift:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

There are far too many variables to compare lifters, either enhanced or other wise.

IMO a 220 deadlift is a good and realistic target for a natural, average size lifter.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Nytol said:


> There are far too many variables to compare lifters, either enhanced or other wise.
> 
> IMO a 220 deadlift is a good and realistic target for a natural, average size lifter.


 Cool, i have set my target for 200kg for at leat 3 reps, when i get there ill be happy and may change my routine up for a while incorporating higher reps but i think one day ill do 220kg's


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

congrats on breaking the 200k mark i was well happy when i got there broke my personal best 1 month ago did 240 kg lift for one, i'm a natural lifter


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Well done JB, that is a nice lift,


----------



## vice (May 6, 2006)

fits said:


> :tongue10: :tongue10:
> 
> Really i just wanted to see what kinds of weights naturals are lifting. I have my own targets but i wondered if there were any naturalss about that are lifting the same as AAS users. :lift:


natural here! an i am meaning ive never taken steroids 

im 6 foot 5 inch tall / last weigh in i was 18 stone 1lb - been training for i think 1 year 5 month, heres some stuff from recent sessions..

lower body last week i did 100kg x 11 on front squat, then did 120kg x 10 on back squat, 65kg x 20 on the abs machine, an then finished off with 50kg x 15 each side for dumbbell side bends

upper body last week i did 47.5kg x 8 on barbell curls, 42kg x 5 dumbbell bench press, an 56kg x 20, 63kg x 15, 68kg x 10 dumbbell shrugs

grip work last week i did 52 reps on captains of crush #2 gripper, plate wrist curl 10kg x 23, towel grip hang x 62 seconds @ bodyweight

today i did 180kg x 5 an 190kg x 2 on deadlift, then did 48kg x 30 each arm on dumbbell row

im not even using any supplements right now, have hardly ever actually, used designer supplements activate an rxt combo for like 4 weeks a little while back, an zma ages ago - thats about it, dont even use creatine, an dont use lifting aids other than chalk either, no belt, wraps, straps etc


----------



## wee matt (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm natural and weigh 78kg deadlift 210 for 6 reps and just made a new score on thursday for squats at 220 for 2 reps before then squated 210 for 6. hope ya dont mind me buttin in on your chat, first day on here


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

16 years old

Deadlift 102.5kg 3 x 5

Squat 60kg x 15, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 5 with a dodgy knee and no squat rack

Im impressed with them lifts to be honest.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm ****ing stuck totally at 200kg..can't get past the ****er and it's doing my head in now.

I want 220 for a single but it's not happening :-(


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Do 205kg and build up slowly


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

joepeeps said:


> I'm ****ing stuck totally at 200kg..can't get past the ****er and it's doing my head in now.
> 
> I want 220 for a single but it's not happening :-(


I could do 220kg for about 6 reps but for some reason just could not do a single 260 lift. ****ed me right off but then i havent been doing deads recently. Im 6ft 2" tall and it can be uncomfortable. However the other day I read a good article on doing deads and how to improve them from Chris Jenkins. Some new ideas to try so give that a read.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

If 200k is you max and you've built up to that gradually, its quite possible you've peaked at this weight.

To move forward you first need to drop back and then build up slowly again.

You cant train at your peak level indefinitely however much you'd like to


----------



## Guy.B (Oct 11, 2008)

nice one mate!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

way to go bro...keep slammin on the plates for progression!!!


----------



## skydivekid (Sep 24, 2008)

150kg deadlift, weigh 69kg....36years, first cycle.

anyone stickign up the poll??


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the poll going to be raw or assisted?

225kg, at 82kg, raw, 41 years old and natural (as natural as bodybuilding can be!)


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

Not my heaviest dead, but the one I'm most proud of 200kg 3 days after having a vasectomy! So will the poll be sterile or fertile?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice one mate


----------

